# Schwimmplattform Bauen ?



## Stichling78 (5. Februar 2016)

Servus,
ich möchte mir eine Schwimmplattform für meinen Fischteich Bauen. Und habe davon null Ahnung;+

Ich dachte an 2-2,5 m Grösse.
Ich Hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.
z.b. über

Holz?
Füllung? Styropor? Kunststoffrohre ect.
Konstruktion?

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Herki-fisht (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Ja so was ist mir doch noch recht bekannt von unserem altem Teich..
Wir haben damals einfach ein paar Holzplatten genommen drunter ein paar Balken geschraubt und dann solche leeren großen Plastik Tonnen die wir luftdicht gemacht haben einfach mit nicht verrottenden Bänder angebunden und schon hat man ganz einfach eine schöne Plattform.
LG Felix


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch, wen, oder was diese Plattform tragen muss? Soll sie bloß irgendwie schwimmen, oder auch noch kippstabil sein ein?


----------



## AnglerHerbert (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Ich denke die kann man gut mit solchen Blauen Fässern bauen, die gehen auch nicht unter...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Erstmal sollte man sich überlegen was die Plattform nachher an Eigengewicht hat und was sie noch tragen sollte. Dementsprechend werden dann die Auftriebskörper berechnet. 

Oder eben mit reichlich Auftrieb bauen (Fässer, große Chemikalienkanister etc.) und danschließend ggf. durch befüllen der Fässer die optimale "Schwimmlage" herstellen. Liegt dann sogar besser im Wasser. Wenn es nicht bewegt werden soll meiner Meinung nach sogar die bessere Variante.


----------



## Stichling78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Die Plattform sollte schon 2 Personen tragen.
Mit Fässern hat die dann aber ganz schön Tiefgang.
Der Teich ist schon Recht Flach am Ufer.
Wollte sie auch als Steg benutzen.


----------



## Herki-fisht (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Wenn du ganz viel Langeweile und zeit hast kannst du auch  normale 1-1,5l Flaschen sammeln und die dann komplett unter deinen Steg binden..
Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung ob das wirklich halten wird..

Hier mal ein Video.. anscheinend funktioniert das ja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZz9k0VuQ7g
Allerdings würde ich für die Haltbarkeit des steges die Flaschen flach legen und am besten dann doppellagig..


----------



## Stichling78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Auch nicht schlecht.
Aber bis man die Deckel alle angebracht hat ist man reif für die Hoppla


----------



## Stichling78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Im Grunde muß es nur die Frau beim Sonnenbaden aushalten.
Ca. 68kg


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

In Norwegen bestehen die meisten Schwimmstege aus dicken Styroporplatten mit einer Verschleißdecke aus Beton und die halten dann beinahe ewig. Für deinen Weiher vielleicht übertrieben.

Aber vom Prinzip her sollten so etwas in einer abgespeckten Version durchaus machbar sein. Dann halt nicht mit Beton, sondern besser mit Lärchenholz belegt, weil dieses Holz sehr witterungsbeständig ist.


----------



## madpraesi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Schau mal hier
http://www.vaeter-zeit.de/wasser-floss/floss-selber-bauen.php

Gruß Christian


----------



## Stichling78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Danke für denn Link. Das sieht doch schon mal brauchbar aus.


----------



## Stichling78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Lärchenholz und Styropor hört sich auch gut an.
Finde nur im Internet leider keine kontruktions bilder.
Muss ich wohl ein bischen Experimentieren.
Wenns funktioniert berichte ich.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

PVC Rohre 110mm durchmesser aus dem Baumarkt und damit das Grundgerüst bauen. Geht einfach mit Bogen und T Stücken. Die sind bei richtiger Verarbeitung erst einmal dicht. Eventuell kannst eine Entwässerung einbauen. Dazu brauchts ein Stück Schlauch, ein fahhradventil und eine Fahrradpumpe. Wenn du das willst kannich dir eine Handskizze mailen.
Die Tragkraft kannst ausrechnen. 1 Liter Rohr (ca. 10 cm Länge trägt ein Kilo. Als Fläche oben drauf eine Fimbeschichtete Platte, die ist 10 Jahre Wasserfest und preiswert.


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Wenn es nicht unbedingt schwimmend gelagert sein muss kann man auch
2 oder 4 Sandsäcke(je nach größer der Plattform) im Teich versenken auf denen Pfosten stehen. Kann man dann mit dem an Land befestigten Steg verbinden.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Hier mal eine Anregung zum Bau einer Plattform. Hat nicht die Qualität wie eine professionelle Plattform, kostet dafür auch sehr viel weniger. Sollte für zwei Personen und für einige Jahre haltbat sein. 

Bei Intresse würde ich mal über die Kontaktmöglichkeit der Webseite den Verein anschreiben.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*



Andal schrieb:


> In Norwegen bestehen die meisten Schwimmstege aus dicken Styroporplatten ......



Da würde ich aber lieber auf Styrodur zurückgreifen, weniger Sauerrei und zieht kein Wasser.


----------



## Stichling78 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Danke
da sind einig gute Tipps zusammen gekommen.#6
Styrodur ist auch ne Gute Idee.
und bei den PVC Rohren frage ich mal einen Freund von mir der ist Instalateur und müsste sich damit Auskennen.

nur mit dem Volumen bzw. Tragekraft ausrechnen haberts noch.
Mathe war nie meine Stärke|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenberti (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Hallo,

das mit dem Volumen ausrechnen ist nicht so schwer.
es ist eine ganznormale geometrische formel - Grundfläche mal Höhe

Du berechnest den Rohrdurchmesser (die Fläche) indem du den halben Durchmesser des Rohres nimmst zum Quadraht mal 3,14 so hast du die fläche des Rohres. Diese muktipliziert mit der Länge gibt das Volumen.

Formel:

r x r x 3,14 x l = Volumen

r = halber Durchmesser
l = Länge
3,14 = Phie (eine Konstante)


----------



## Stichling78 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

ich meinte eigentlich was Styropor, Rohre, ect..
an Gewicht Tragen können.
das muss ja irgendwie Ausrechenbar sein.
Ich möchte schon das die Plattform nicht zu hoch aber auch nicht zu Tief im Wasser liegt.


----------



## Herki-fisht (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Die Formel zu deiner Frage ist ausprobieren.
Versuche zuerst mit ein bisschen zu viel auftrieb um dann später einfach wieder etwas an auftrieb wegzunehmen oder du versuchst es einfach mit mehr Material (Gewicht) auf der Plattform.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich was Styropor, Rohre, ect..
> an Gewicht Tragen können.
> das muss ja irgendwie Ausrechenbar sein.
> Ich möchte schon das die Plattform nicht zu hoch aber auch nicht zu Tief im Wasser liegt.



Kann man berechnen, ob es nachher aber passt ist die andere Frage. In der Hinsicht bist du mit Kanistern oder Fäßern bestens bedient. Wenn die zu hoch im Wasser liegt kannst du sie befüllen und so den Auftrieb etwas varieren.
Styropur/dur hatte glaube ich ~800kg Auftrieb pro m³.


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

bau dir einen holzkasten versiegel das holz und lege es über 2 schlauchboote schon hast du eine tragende plattform.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schwimmplattform Bauen ?*

Den Auftrieb von Styropur oder Styrodur läst sich recht einfach ausrechen.
Ermittele das Volumen des Styrodurauftriebskörger in Liter (dm³) und ziehe davon das Gewicht des Styrodur ab. 
Ein Liter hat den Auftrieb von einem Kilogramm abzüglich des Eigengewichts.


----------

